# Is this mainly boer?



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

I was just recently given this male boer goat from a family moving. He is almost a year old. I saw the father of this boer an he was the typical brown an white. Huge guy, wouldn't win 1st place but a nice one to say the least. 
This is the son but I don't know much on the mother. They told me the mom was mainly boer and the dad of course is close to full. But can boer goats have brown black and white like this boer? Does he look mainly boer? Sorry I'm new to having boer goats. Any comments would be appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

Oh. And they said he is very curious so to leave the stick on the horns so he wouldn't get stuck while he explores his new home.


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

I would say a boer cross for sure those colors are not typical


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes getting heads out of a fence sucks lol. Hard to tell how much Boer is in him I have had 1/2 Boer kids born that look high % and some that are 3/4 and look hardly any Boer. Just looking and guessing I would say not high % but for sure crossed with something. But again if you have Boer does they could come out looking sand near full boer


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

call me a crazy NubianFan but I think there is some Nubian in there some where.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I think there is a Nigerian dwarf in the woodpile.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

steeplechaser said:


> Oh. And they said he is very curious so to leave the stick on the horns so he wouldn't get stuck while he explores his new home.


Yeah, the stick goes a long ways towards 'training' them to keep their head out of the fence usually. I would say he is a Boer X, but I'm not sure what he is crossed with.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

His face looks a little dished in the first picture. I'd say he's too big for Nigerian, I'd guess he's crossed with a Swiss breed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll be the odd ball because I was thinking kiko lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Actually, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Moocowman123 (Feb 12, 2013)

I would say boer and a little bit dairy breed.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like he has the black mane of a alpine going on there imo.
He's really pretty though, looks so fluffy makes me wanna cuddle him. :hugs:


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

The more I study this particular specimen, I am thinking purebred East Tennessee Stickhorn.


----------



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

Wow... So many different answers. Was hoping for 15 of the same answer so I would know for sure. 
And to answer Jessica question/comment. Yes I only have female black/white boers at the moment an this would be the first male I have so there would be no doubt who the father was if they got pregnant. 
He is very pretty. And I will still take care of him. I just need to keep looking for a high percentage boer for my new heard.


----------

